# little help



## dozuki (Jan 31, 2016)

I have slowly been gathering the tools I will need to make my first kitless pen or at least to attempt it.  I have a bock nib and feed housing and my research says it needs a 7.9mmX6mm and I can't find one anywhere.  I looked on Classic Nib and couldn't find it and I checked a few other places I can't remember of the top of my head.  So if there is a vender here that carries it or if any one could point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.

paul


----------



## Zulu (Jan 31, 2016)

You would need a 7.9mm x 0.6mm tap for Bock #6 nib.
Like here or here for US
For further help on tap sizes check the library here


----------



## dozuki (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I am going to order from Beaufort.   I don't need all of them do I.   

I see I have more research to do.


----------



## Zulu (Feb 1, 2016)

It really depends how far you want to get into kit-less and how good/bad  your machining skills are. If it is only a hobby, I would suggest you  get the intermediate (seconds) tap. That is what I have. People usually  get the bottoming tap as well for the nib holder threads. If you are new  to taps/dye threading, I would suggest practicing in some more  forgiving materials, like alumilite, or if you can afford it, use  ebonite (quite expensive, but very nice for threading). In a short while  you will get proficient enough to make a working fountain pen section.  If you plan to sell I would suggest you get the whole set. This could  get very expensive very quickly as there are other nib holder propriety  threads and makes out there, and you will want to make them, sooner or  later. 
If you plan to get the taps from  Beaufort Ink, send a quick  email to the owner, Phil Dart and ask him about the postage and US  custom fee. He has a Facebook page as well.


----------



## Phil Dart (Feb 1, 2016)

dozuki said:


> Thanks for the help. I am going to order from Beaufort.   I don't need all of them do I.
> 
> I see I have more research to do.


Just seen your post Paul. Wish I'd seen it sooner. Your order went off to you today, and I put in a spare housing for you to have a play with, without risking the one on the nib.

Just make sure that the unthreaded part on the inside of your section is a mm or so longer than the unthreaded part of the housing, so it doesn't lock up by running out of thread, and you'll be a few emails ahead of others who are just starting out down the custom road.

Good luck
Phil


----------



## dozuki (Feb 1, 2016)

Zulu thanks for all the good information.  I ordered one of the three taps from Beaufort.  Unfortunately I didn't see your message until after I had ordered.  

Phil thanks for the extra.  I can't wait to start practicing.  I think I will be getting the rest of the set in the future and I will be giving you the business.  
That didn't really sound right.  Lets say I will be ordering my taps and dies from you. You also have a nice selection of ebonite that I will be ordering more of in the future.


----------

